# Freestyle Libre and Smartwatch



## Ref (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi

Does anyone know of a smartwatch that can read a freestyle libre?

I would like to be able to wear the watch while exercising and scan the libre using the watch.  

Reports online seem to suggest that you need to use a smartphone to scan the libre and the result can be displayed on the watch via an app which is not really what I am looking for.  But I my be wrong as a lot of the reports are a bit confusing to say the least.

Ideally , i'd like the watch to be able to display my heart rate as well.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2018)

I knew someone who hooked up Libre to a Sony smartwatch a while back. I think it might have been using x-drip?


----------



## khskel (Apr 26, 2018)

As far as I know you would need to be able to install an app on the watch that could make sense of the data received via NFC from the libre sensor. I think the small screen size of a watch would preclude the official Abbott app from working.


----------



## Ref (Apr 27, 2018)

Benny G said:


> If it's ok to link to a different forum, these are the folks who can help:
> https://forum.fudiabetes.org/t/libre-blucon-nightrider-pebble-watch/3381
> And this one:
> https://www.diabetes.co.uk/forum/threads/getting-a-libre-to-work-with-a-smartwatch.141713/
> I use the libre with the Bluetooth Nightrider, which doesn't need to swipe. Data is sent directly to my phone every 5 minutes. I don't use a smart watch, but I have seen it done with sony smart watch.


Wow, this looks interesting!

I've worked in IT for over 20 years but for some reason I find this very confusing.

That said, If I'm understanding this correctly I need
- Blucon Nightrider
- a smartwatch - (sony SW3 seems to work best from what i've read)
- download xdrip+ onto the watch
- connect them all up 
and away I go.

It works out a bit more expensive than I thought it would so I may have to see if I can get by without it but it is definitely an option.  I may start off with just the Blucon nightrider with my phone and then see if it is worth investing in a smartwatch, though it seems I may have to switch to an android phone.

Did you have to get your nightrider from the us or is there a UK re-seller?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 28, 2018)

If considering Nightrider you need to be aware that it is using Ambrosia’s algorithm to convert the raw sensor data into sensor glucose readings (the sensors do not provide glucose values and there’s quite a lot of steps between the sensor ‘signal’ and the glucose value that you read. Understandably Abbott keep their conversion algorithm secret, so all non-official apps and devices have had to develop their own.

This may mean that values from Blucon are not what you would get from the official Abbott reader and app.


----------



## Ref (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks @Benny G  - I looked on amazon but didn't think of ebay.

I take on board what you are saying @everydayupsanddowns and I read a discussion about this elsewhere.  I have a love-hate relationship with the libre (and Abbott if it comes to that).  I find life difficult without one but I have constantly found them to be too inaccurate to rely on to any degree - I don't know if this is because i've had a TP and have delayed digestion or something else.  I focus on the direction of my BGs and the number is just a guide as to whether I need to do a real blood test.

My thinking was to use this setup so I can get an idea of how fast my BG drops on average and while running to give me an indication of when to onboard more carbs while running.

I'm also looking at the possibility of getting enlite sensors with my pump and using something like Nightscout to display BGs on a smartwatch.  Only problem is all Nightscout support is via their facebook page and I don't use, or want to use, facebook.


----------



## heasandford (Jun 20, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> This may mean that values from Blucon are not what you would get from the official Abbott reader and app.



Late entry here - I am just starting to get into this idea but completely non-techy! Can you still read the Libre from the Reader at the same time as using Blucon Nightrider? ie so that you can see the variation of results? 

I am interested because of the ability to have an alarm, which no-one has mentioned - is it possible?

Thanks!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 20, 2018)

heasandford said:


> Late entry here - I am just starting to get into this idea but completely non-techy! Can you still read the Libre from the Reader at the same time as using Blucon Nightrider? ie so that you can see the variation of results?
> 
> I am interested because of the ability to have an alarm, which no-one has mentioned - is it possible?
> 
> Thanks!



I’m afraid I don’t know, but I think you should be able to - there’s a group on Facebook if you like that sort of thing, but the Blucon stuff was always quite aggressively marketed well before it launched (including setting up fake FB profiles of people) so I steered clear.


----------



## heasandford (Jun 20, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m afraid I don’t know, but I think you should be able to - there’s a group on Facebook if you like that sort of thing, but the Blucon stuff was always quite aggressively marketed well before it launched (including setting up fake FB profiles of people) so I steered clear.


Ah - thanks Mike, I will go cautiously!

 It was my consultant who alerted me to it as I am having more hypos these days and as a fanatic Libre user (apparently soon to be funded...!??) the possibility of an alert seemed worth considering. Have you heard anything about Miaomiao?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 20, 2018)

I’ve seen people absolutely loving both Blucon and MiaoMiao - So I guess either could work brilliantly (or not!). Not sure if anyone has blogged an independent review of either system?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Benny G was showing me his Bluetooth adapter on his Libre. If I had a T1 child that's what I WOULD have.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 7, 2018)

Have a look in the Jobs section of the Abbot website when you order, Benny. You never know...


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2018)

A Cameraman & Electronics boffin ? Good stuff BennyG


----------



## Ref (Jul 17, 2018)

Look forward to the update


----------



## Ref (Aug 19, 2018)

My consultant a couple of her patients are using the Miaomiao (https://www.miaomiao.cool/) and love it.  Has anyone on here tried it?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 20, 2018)

How secure is this system? Looks a bit leaky, potentially, for opening up access to your phone. Just a thought.


----------

